# No drives were found .Click load driver to provide mass storage



## gupta52 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I am trying to install Win 2008 Server from a bootable disk.
But it failed with the following information:

"No drives were found .Click load driver to provide mass storage"

Looks like driver for my hard disk is missing.
Below is my hard disk configuration:

SCCI ,Capacity -73GB
Model- ST 37345555-Seagate
Cheetah 15k.5


It would be really helpful if someone can post any pointers in this regards.


Thanks in advance!


Sandeep


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Sandeep,

Can you provide any more information?

What happens when you click "Load driver"?
Is the relevant IDE/SATA port enabled in the BIOS?
Have you tried installing anything else?
Did you buy the hard disk brand new or is it second hand?

Hopefully this info will help.


----------

